#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  urgent!!

## shriya19

hi...m getting 120 mrks in aieee....can i get any of d NIT's or any govt college?? m frm gen category...





  Similar Threads: Urgent urgent!!!! Urgent...!!! Help Urgent URGENT!!!  POWER PLANT ENGINEERING by P K NAG !!!URGENT!!!

----------


## vds5344

no not at all. try something else

----------

